# Is there anyone in the Loire or Vendee?



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
Just wondering if there is anyone in the Loire region or further west in the Vendee? We are on our way down heading for Villandry then moving across to visit friends in the Vendee. Any sugestions for places to visit on the way?
James


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Relevant blog here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287.html#145287

Photos moved to here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/LoireShare

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Parked in Villandry on a lovely evening. 
Gardens excellent. I can confirm there is now a service point here but it is card only and has a push type fitting that we don't have but don't need water so not a problem. 
Tomorrow Saumur then Cholet then Fromentine by the bridge to Noirmoutier. 
Happy travelling everyone. 
James


----------



## mickyloo (May 1, 2005)

How about Amboise which is about the same distance from Tours as Villandry but on the western side.

There is a Camping Municipal on an island in the middle of the Loire plus a coin-op motorhome Aire. Look over the hedge and you you have a superb view across the river to the Chateau Amboise, a former royal palace and withing easy walking distance. Close by is Chateau Luce where Leonardo De Vinci spent his last days and some of his inventions are still there.

The CM has a bar and there are loads of restaurants close by albeit the area is very touristy.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

James, if heading for Saumur, there is a very pleasant aire about 5 Kms out of town in the ville of Dampierre-sur-Loire, it used to be a campsite but is now free to motorhomes they have a very good service platform with free water, site is grass with lots of tree shade. Cycle track to the town of Saumur most of which is totally off road. I don't know if they intend to charge at some time in the future but a small concrete plinth was being laid when we were there this week just inside the entrance which looked as though it might be for a pay point etc.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

eurajohn said:


> ...there is a very pleasant aire about 5 Kms out of town in the ville of Dampierre-sur-Loire


This sounds interesting. Could you give directions from Saumur (or co-ordinates), as Google maps doesn't seem to have heard of it!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Morphology, from the town of Saumur head along the river East (on South side of river) and it's about 5km the co-ordinates are:
47.142666N and 0.012104W. You can find it on Google earth, it's just along from the mairie of Dampierre sur Loire the entrance is opposite L'amuse Bouche.


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi,
We returned from a three week trip to this area recently. We also enjoyed Amboise, staying on the Municipal which wasn't much more expensive than the Aire. Montreuil Bellay was very nice with an Acsi site and Aire very close to the town and each other. The site has its own very nice Bar Restaurant which has a lot of passing trade. The Chateau has tasting of its own wines though carrying two 10 litre boxes (one each!) back to the MH was a struggle but worth it!
David


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you! Google maps (not earth) refuses to believe that Dampierre-sur-Loire exists, though Via Michelin has heard of it.

Anyway, for anyone else (like me) who is interested, >>THIS<< is a link to the Google streetview view of the entrance.

I'll certainly check it out next time I'm passing. We've stayed on the municipal on the Ile Offard, but it's quite expensive if you don't need all the facilities.

Morph


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Morph, it's changed a bit since the picture on your link, the "camping" sign is no longer there replaced with "motorhome dumping" sign and the board central to the entrance is the one shown in my original post. 
Sounds as though you are like us when it comes to paying for services you don't want, need or indeed use.


----------

